# 진짜, 정말, 아주, 너무



## Jgon

I've seen them being used to to say "really," or "very," but is it always correct to use them interchangeably to mean "very," as in (진짜, 정말, 아주 or 너무) 예쁜?


----------



## Kross

I think they can be interchangeable in most cases.


----------



## Jgon

Can you give examples in which cases they are not interchangeable?


----------



## Kross

That is kind of a general question. I cannot come up with a good example right now. But one thing I can tell you is it is more context-dependent. Within all the adverbs given, they are working fine with 예쁜.


----------



## Jgon

How about say, "truly an idiot?" Would it be (진짜, 정말, 아주 or 너무) 바보예요?


----------



## Kross

All of the combinations sound fine to me.


----------



## Jgon

How about when someone says something like "He's really good at what he does," and your reply is "Really?" (expressing doubt)
I've heard of 진짜 and 정말 being used but won't "아주?" or "너무?" mean "[Is he] Very [good]?"


----------



## Kross

All true. Their meanings can vary depending on context.


----------



## yonh

All of them are adverbs but 진짜 and 정말 also can be used as a noun or an exclamation.
진짜예요. 
정말이에요. 
아주예요. 
너무예요.


----------



## Jgon

Thank you~


----------

